
Show HN: A web app to discover the trending Google Chrome and Firefox extensions - rusandreev
https://extensionrank.com
======
rusandreev
Author here. Not so long ago, I decided to learn how to make extensions for
browsers. I had no concrete idea about what kind of extensions to do.
Therefore, I wanted to know which extensions are in demand among users, but
could not find any resources with analytics for the extensions.

I decided to develop such an application and share with the community. I would
be glad to hear your feedback!

------
tkainrad
Cool idea!

What does the "7d" metric mean? I would expect new users in the last 7 days?
Why is it 0 for the top chrome extensions?

~~~
rusandreev
"7d" means changes in the last 7 days - downs or ups, not only new users. For
the extensions with more than 10M users, Google doesn't provide detailed
statistics. I use review count to rank them.

------
ocdtrekkie
A large number of the discovered "best" extensions are effectively malware
here.

~~~
rusandreev
I got it. Thanks for the feedback!

